# [E17]Comment l'installer (non resolu)

## FBI_Pierreo

Salut

j'essaye d'installer e17

mais en fait, le packets enlightenment-cvs n'install pas 'e' en lui meme ...

et le directory x11-wm/e n'existe pas ...

pouvez vous m'aider à trouver un ebuild de 'e' ou me guider dans une autre marche à suivre ?

merci  :Smile: 

FBI_PierreoLast edited by FBI_Pierreo on Sat Oct 09, 2004 9:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## laharl

 *FBI_Pierreo wrote:*   

> Salut
> 
> j'essaye d'installer e17
> 
> mais en fait, le packets enlightenment-cvs n'install pas 'e' en lui meme ...
> ...

 

emerge -pv enlightenment

donne quoi ?

----------

## GNUTortue

Excuse moi mais pour avoir plus de succès regarde ça puis édite ton message s'il te plait :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

----------

## FBI_Pierreo

 *laharl wrote:*   

>  *FBI_Pierreo wrote:*   Salut
> 
> j'essaye d'installer e17
> 
> mais en fait, le packets enlightenment-cvs n'install pas 'e' en lui meme ...
> ...

 

bash-2.05b# emerge -pv enlightenment

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/enlightenment-0.16.6  -esd +nls  0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

bash-2.05b# 

voila ...

FBI_Pierreo

----------

## laharl

Ce que je voulais dire c'est que 'enlightenment' est l'ebuild que tu cherches ?

Ou alors j'ai pas compris ton pb ?  :Smile: 

----------

## FBI_Pierreo

Non, je cherche à installer enlightenment-cvs 

qui est en fait e17 alors que enlightenment tout cour, c'est e 16.6

FBI_Pierreo

----------

## bosozoku

```
echo "x11-wm/enlightenment-cvs ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge -pv enlightenment-cvs
```

edit : tu vas galérer parce que y'en à des paquets en cvs...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## FBI_Pierreo

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "x11-wm/enlightenment-cvs ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
> 
> ...

 

```

bash-2.05b# emerge -pv enlightenment-cvs

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/epeg-0.9.0.20040912  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2-1.1.2  +X -doc +gif +jpeg +mmx +nls +png -tiff

  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/epsilon-0.0.2.20040807  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/embryo-0.9.0  -doc +nls  1,414 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-db/edb-1.0.5  -debug -doc +gtk +ncurses +nls  614 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/eet-0.9.9  -doc +nls  2,323 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/evas-1.0.0_pre13  +X -debug -directfb -doc -fbcon +jpeg

 +mmx +nls +opengl +png -sse  4,145 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/ecore-1.0.0_pre7  +X -doc -fbcon +nls +opengl  969 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/etox-0.9.0.20040828  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/edje-0.5.0  -doc +nls  3,043 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/esmart-0.9.0.20040828  -debug -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/elicit-0.9.0.20040828  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/entice-0.9.3.20040912  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] net-news/erss-0.0.2.20040912  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/ewl-0.0.4.20040912  -debug -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/examine-0.0.1.20040828  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-sci/equate-0.0.4.20040828  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/imlib2_loaders-1.1.2.20040912  -doc +nls  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/entrance-0.9.0.20040828  -doc +nls +pam  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-misc/evidence-0.9.8.20040828  +X +avi -debug -debug -doc +gn

ome +kde +mad +mpeg +nls +oggvorbis +perl +truetype +xine  0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-wm/enlightenment-cvs-20030629  -doc +nls  [empty/missing/bad

 digest] 

Total size of downloads: 12,511 kB

bash-2.05b# 

```

donc, il n'installe pas e avec ...

FBI_Pierreo

----------

## bosozoku

Regarde bien la derniere ligne.

Maintenant ya des 0kb, et des missing digest partout donc...

----------

## FBI_Pierreo

C'est à dire ?

je suis asser nouveau sous gentoo ...

FBI_Pierreo

----------

## bosozoku

Bah fais un

```
 emerge enlightenment-cvs
```

et dis nous si ça marche

----------

## FBI_Pierreo

bah, apparement, ca marche

il install toutes les library, tout ce qu'il faut pour E17, mais pas E17 en lui meme ...

mais bon, je vais laisser compiler et je verrais quoi  :Smile: 

FBI_Pierreo

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est exact il n'installe pas e !

si tu le veux, va voir sur le site de Rasterman il a fait un tar de sources qui "fonctionnent"

----------

## bosozoku

Ah ? C'est bizarre ça, enfin bref j'utilise pas enlightenment donc...

----------

## Argian

Non, pas si bizarre que ça

http://enlightenment.org/pages/enlightenment.html

----------

## Sleeper

En fait enlightenment-cvs marchait jusqu'a environ Novembre/Decembre 2003 si je me rappelle bien, puis comme Rasterman a decide de tout casser pour tout reconstruire, ben e1è a marche pu ..

Mais au vu des dernieres evolutions sur son site ca ne devrait pas tarder a remarcher ...

----------

## bosozoku

Je pense qu'il va être pas mal le e17  :Smile: , j'avais installé e16 mais boarf, pas trop accroché...

----------

## erwan

E17 est un desktop dont le Window Manager est... E16.

Oui, c'est un peu tordu, mais c'est comme ca  :Smile: . En gros:

E17 = E16 + un ensemble d'outils (entre autres le fameux dock qui n'a rien a envier a celui de MacOSX)

----------

## Trevoke

Ah bon? T'as autre chose a nous dire la-dessus? Parce que E17 m'interesse grandement mais j'avoue que j'ai pas assez de LSD pour comprendre ce qu'ils font...

----------

## erwan

Il suffit de lire le site

http://enlightenment.org

Il y a beaucoup de details. En gros, l'equipe d'Enlightenment developpe:

* Un Window Manager (E16)

* Un ensemble de bibliotheques (Imlib2, Edb, EET, Evas, Ecore, EPEG, Epsilon, Embryo, Etox, Edje, EWL et Emotion) qui forment EFL (Enlightenment Foundation Libraries) et permettent de developper facilement des applications jolies avec des effets impressionnants sans que ca rame. http://enlightenment.org/pages/img/efl-diagram.png

* Un ensemble d'outils qui, assembles au WindowManager, forment un desktop qui est E17. E17 est a mettre en parrallele avec XFCE mais pas KDE/Gnome, puisque qu'il n'y a pas d'ambition de faire un framework pour developper des applications.

- Entrance: une application de login (genre xdm, gdm, kdm...)

- Evidence: un gestionnaire de fichier

- Engage: un dock

- Entice: un visualiseur d'images

- eRSS: une appli pour lire les rss sur le bureau (comme une gdesklet)

Tu n'es pas oblige de tout prendre, tu peux par exemple utiliser engage avec n'importe quel WM. (engage est de loin le meilleur dock "a la OSX". Mais faut aimer les docks a la OSX.)

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Quote:*   

> E17 = E16 + un ensemble d'outils (entre autres le fameux dock qui n'a rien a envier a celui de MacOSX)
> 
> 

 

mais non, E17 c'est totalement a part, plus rien a voir avec E16 !

E16 ne gere pas l'UTF8, pas la transparence reelle , ...

tout ca est geré par E17 !

----------

## CryoGen

Ils ont juste repris le devel de e16 pour corriger certain bug , pas pour l'integrer à E17... 

Sinon pourquoi ils pressisait que le code de e17 pouvait n'afficher qu'une fenetre vide pendant un moment  :Wink: 

----------

## erwan

Ah bon, il n'y a pas de window manager pour e17 alors ?

----------

## Trevoke

e17 sera un window manager qui fera partie de tout ce qu'ils codent, et qui integrera tout.. Me semble.. non?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *erwan wrote:*   

> Ah bon, il n'y a pas de window manager pour e17 alors ?

 

E17 EST un window manager !! ... et bien plus encore  :Very Happy: 

http://enlightenment.org/pages/systems.html

en gros ya des applis EFL qui l'accompagnent ! mais de base, E17 c'est un WM !

----------

## CryoGen

E17 est un WM basé sur les EFL  :Wink: 

donc forcement fallait bien devel les EFL avant e17   :Laughing: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> E17 est un WM basé sur les EFL 
> 
> donc forcement fallait bien devel les EFL avant e17  

 

je parlais des applis basées sur EFL, pas la EFL elle meme !  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   E17 est un WM basé sur les EFL 
> 
> donc forcement fallait bien devel les EFL avant e17   
> 
> je parlais des applis basées sur EFL, pas la EFL elle meme ! 

 

Je completais tes dires  :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

Que du bonheur : http://www.rasterman.com/files/e17_movie-00.avi

Vivement que l'on puisse builder / tester ...

----------

## CryoGen

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Que du bonheur : http://www.rasterman.com/files/e17_movie-00.avi
> 
> Vivement que l'on puisse builder / tester ...

 

 :Twisted Evil:  il a l'air vraiment bien parti ^^

----------

## Mac Cloud

E17 E17 E17 !

----------

## omné

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> c'est exact il n'installe pas e !
> 
> si tu le veux, va voir sur le site de Rasterman il a fait un tar de sources qui "fonctionnent"

 

Où est-ce sur le site ? Je ne trouve pas le tar.

Merci.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *omné wrote:*   

>  *kernel_sensei wrote:*   c'est exact il n'installe pas e !
> 
> si tu le veux, va voir sur le site de Rasterman il a fait un tar de sources qui "fonctionnent" 
> 
> Où est-ce sur le site ? Je ne trouve pas le tar.
> ...

 

http://www.rasterman.com/files/enlightenment-0.17.0_pre5.tar.gz

----------

## Baobab

Voici un lien simple pour installer e17-pre5 (et non e-cvs) sur ta machine ; en revanche cela n'explique que l'installation (mais pas la configuration)

http://www.gentoofr.org/commentaire.php?id_lien=17&mod=1&id=46

J'ai suivie les instructions sur la page de gentoofr, et l'install se deroule nikel et on se retrouve avec un e17 pré-parametré par rasterman (www.rasterman.com)

En esperant que cela pourra t'aider.

          Baobab.

----------

## Sleeper

Il arrive .... :

http://www.rasterman.com/

e17 commite dans le CVS  :Smile: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Il arrive .... :
> 
> http://www.rasterman.com/
> 
> e17 commite dans le CVS 

 

Sera-t-il bien différent que celui dont l'installation est décrite dans le wiki ? (e17-pre5 je crois)

Parce que effectivement, il est beau, fluide, classieux, bref il a du chien. Le seul problème, c'est que les fenêtres (genre firefox) s'ouvrent en tout ptiti (environ 200x200 pixels) et que j'ai jamais réussi à les redimensionner ... ce qui est très embétant, et prohibe toute utilisation quotidienne ...

----------

## Sleeper

Je pense pas a vrai dire .. mais hier les sources (tgz) du pre5 dans le repertoire files du site de rasterman (je sais pas si je suis clair ...) etaient datees du 24/11/2004 ... Je sais pas s'il a juste fait un touch ou recree la tarball ...

----------

## marvin rouge

y'a un ebuild dans poratge ... si vous savez lire très vite vous pouvez faire 

```
emerge -s e
```

  :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

pour ceux qui savent pas lire vite, ou qui se rappellent que e est une des lettres les plus employées de l'alphabet, x11-wm/e

----------

